# Bloody anoying night time bird chirping grrr



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

On the other side of my street there is a huge tree and this one dam bird starts chirping its head off from around 12 - 5 am then starts again at 7am....What the? i thought birds are supposed to sleep.....anyone got any ideas? i am lossing sleep on this little f_-k-r..........:furious:


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

It might be a mockingbird. When I lived in LA there was one who kept the whole street up. No solutions for you, close your windows?


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Pellet gun or ear plugs:laughing:


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Chainsaw...


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

........its driving me mad.....started at 11 last night and i heard it on and off many times till 6 am... trouble is.. the tree is so big, it could be anywhere in there?


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

We had a similar incident afew years ago. The bird sounded like a car that just wouldn't start or turn over. It was interesting for the first few nights.
Then it decided that a particular tree would make a fine roosting spot.
It was too high up and well hidden to actually see the friggin bird.
Eventually, it left just before one of us took matters in our own hands.

Check with the Dept. of Natural Resources and ask if they have a humane way to deal with the "Song Bird" gone bad.

Bottle rockets, sling shot, curious cat....:wink:


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Are you certain that it isn't a tree frog at those hours?
Mike


----------

